# Best DirecTv Offer for New Customer



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a long time Dish Network customer of well over a decade. I am looking to switch to DirecTV because I'd like to be able to record more than 3 shows at a time that the Hopper provides and I'd also like to get all my local channels in HD including the WB network which Dish doesn't provide.

So I'm looking at leasing a DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR along with an HD receiver for the 2nd room.

The extra offers I've found thus far in addition to the standard DirecTV promo are a $120 Gift Card from Costco, the $100 customer referral offer and the AAA discount of $200. It looks like the AAA discount is the best one.

Is there any other better offers than AAA?

I'd also like to hear opinions from people who have had Dish Network and switched to DirecTV. Any downsides to DirecTV when compared to Dish? Is the HD picture quality better than Dish? What about the HD DVR? Any downsides to DirecTV's Home Media Center vs. the Hopper?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

How good of a friend wouldn't get the credit?

HD is pretty comparable. Dish SD is better. The downside of the HMC is that you have to schedule network prime time shows. The benefit, you can record 5 things at once of what you want to record.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Also need to look carefully at the HD lineup. There's still a lot of basic HD DirecTV doesn't have yet (BBCA, E!, H2, DIY, Cooking, TCM, Nat Geo Wild, G4, etc.). That's the main reason I have Dish instead of DirecTV. If you want more tuners why not just add another Hopper?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I think HD picture quality on DirecTV is a little better than Dish. SD picture quality on DirecTV is much worse than on Dish.

I'd also compare the channels you care about - looks like you've already started that but you'll want to make sure all the channels you care about are on DirecTV - especially the HD ones.

Also know that if you use a sling box DirecTV DVRs won't do infrared and RF at the same time. That screwed me when I switched to DirecTV.

And of course, the biggest pain is the hardware. DirecTV leaves much to be desired in that department. They are famous for sending out 'updates' before their time causing problems that last for weeks to months. We are in the middle of one of those screw-ups now. You never know what model you'll get when you order from them. The exception is when you order an HR34. I'd also get an HD DVR for your 2nd receiver to give more options... But I wouldn't let them install anything but an HR24 there.. The HR21/22/23 receivers are very painful to use because of their speed - in my opinion anyway. The HR20 used to be faster but DirecTV's latest update seems to have hit the HR20s the hardest.

If you do the deal now you'll need to expect at least some trouble with the receivers until they fix the troubles they just inflected on many of the receivers by changing to an HD GUI. Hopefully they'll get them straightened out but until they do there's a pretty good chance you'll experience some or all of the troubles you can find in multiple threads here.

Dish Network also has hardware troubles here and there (I had Dish for years before I switched) but in my experience Direct takes 'engineering' to a new low. It's really too bad... If they could get the hardware issues worked out (and stop doing updates that screw them up!) DirecTV could/would be at the top the game in just about all areas. They had the chance with the HR34 to get a good clean start but seem to be repeating their history of screwing up the software there also...

There will be people that post here claiming all is great and that the receivers are just fabulous - my advice would be to read all the posts - not just one side or the other! For some reason there are certain people that can only bash DirecTV and some people that cannot admit DirecTV has any problems whatsoever. The truth is in there somewhere!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It seems strange that those channels are considered by some as "basic HD" now....


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Great work researching the offers..you are spot on..there are many, but it does look like the AAA offer would be best ($10/20mths). Not eligible for referral stack, but can refer others once activated. Once order is placed (but prior to install AND prior to submitting rebate), call back for Customer Support to check if you qualify for additional $5/12 or $5/24..couldn't hurt. 

The HMC/HR34 is currently the best DVR on the market, bar none..able to record 5 channels at one time (no PTAT or channel restrictions)..ability to stream 3 recordings simultaneously (to 3 other receivers/tvs) while recording up to 2 additional channels or watching up to 2 live tv channels (pip if desired, incl side-by-side option). With excellent credit, $99 one time charge up front..1st monthly invoice never charged up front, always mailed 5-7 days after install/activation..also no telephone line required..

In summary, if 4 tvs, you would have 8 tuners total..1 HMC and 3 HD rcvrs..as an option to streaming 3 recorded shows, you could theoretically watch live tv on all 4 tvs and record 4 channels at the same time 

Any more questions, feel free to ask. 

Good luck and have fun with it!

-=K=-


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> It seems strange that those channels are considered by some as "basic HD" now....


I have no idea what to call them, but "basic" is easier than listing the 30-something channels everybody but D* has in their low/mid packages (basic?). If you have a better term, I'll use it.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

directv doesn't have basic HD that most people probably would never miss, bbca in hd would be nice, but uverse doesn't have that either.

Dish however doesnt have abc family in HD and from what I'm hearing doesn't have CW in HD which is a far bigger ommission than anything directv is missing.

from what I've heard, the best deal is AAA plus stacking the referral discount which many people have been able to do.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Y2J said:


> I am a long time Dish Network customer of well over a decade. I am looking to switch to DirecTV because I'd like to be able to record more than 3 shows at a time that the Hopper provides and I'd also like to get all my local channels in HD including the WB network which Dish doesn't provide.
> 
> So I'm looking at leasing a DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR along with an HD receiver for the 2nd room.
> 
> ...


You need to decide what is most important to you:

*Is HD picture quality important to you?*

Then go with DirecTV, they offer superior picture quality.

*Do you want the most HD channels?*

DirecTV has more HD channels than Dish Network.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You need to decide what is most important to you:
> 
> *Is HD picture quality important to you?*
> 
> ...


ROTFL
Don't listen to this guy


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Hoosier205" said:


> You need to decide what is most important to you:
> 
> Is HD picture quality important to you?
> 
> ...


I think most people really can't tell the difference. Can some? I'm sure, just like there are some that can tell the difference between a 192kbps mp3 and a 256.

As for channels, most don't care about the channel count. The question is, who has the HD I care about?


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

robl45 said:


> from what I've heard, the best deal is AAA plus stacking the referral discount which many people have been able to do.


I called for the AAA offer and they said that no other discounts can be used including the referral one when using the AAA discount.

If anyone has been able to redeem both when signing up, can you please tell me how you did it or if you have a contact person or number to get both done? Thanks.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

"domingos35" said:


> ROTFL
> Don't listen to this guy


Why? Is he wrong?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

olender7 said:


> The downside of the HMC is that you have to schedule network prime time shows


Which takes all of 5 seconds per show. Of my 43 series links, only three are network prime time. Again, this is a personal preference of the user.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Why? Is he wrong?


He is just a Dish sub trying to justify that decision. The facts don't lie. DirecTV beats Dish Network hands down.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> He is just a Dish sub trying to justify that decision. The facts don't lie. DirecTV beats Dish Network hands down.


Justify my decision?i just signed another 2 year contract with dish(Love my Hoppers/Joey):hurah:
easiest decision ever


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hoosier, you know very well that each has a heck of a lot of HD channels the other doesn't. Plus Dish hardware is faster and cheaper at the moment. Those are the facts. Who wins depends entirely on your requirements. Since my requirements include BBCA, TCM, G4, etc., and responsive DVR's, DirecTV loses, hands down. If my requirements included Sunday Ticket, Disney, and 5 tuner DVR's, DirecTV would win. Dish has the channels and the hardware I want, and DirecTV doesn't. It's that simple. No need to be nasty about it.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think most people really can't tell the difference. Can some? I'm sure, just like there are some that can tell the difference between a 192kbps mp3 and a 256.
> 
> As for channels, most don't care about the channel count. The question is, who has the HD I care about?


To this day, I can't see any difference and I am a very happy DirecTV subscriber.

I go to friends houses with Dish and it just....I mean, looks the same.

Now, compare DirecTV to Cox TV down here? Now THAT is a big difference. Cox is embarrassing.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

"mdavej" said:


> Hoosier, you know very well that each has a heck of a lot of HD channels the other doesn't. Plus Dish hardware is faster and cheaper at the moment. Those are the facts. Who wins depends entirely on your requirements. Since my requirements include BBCA, TCM, G4, etc., and responsive DVR's, DirecTV loses, hands down. If my requirements included Sunday Ticket, Disney, and 5 tuner DVR's, DirecTV would win. Dish has the channels and the hardware I want, and DirecTV doesn't. It's that simple. No need to be nasty about it.


I didn't see the word "better" when describing Dish's equipment. My in-laws have Dish for their Chinese programming. They are on their 5th dvr in 4 years. They've also had to replace other Dish equipment over that same period.. I still have my original HR 20's.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I didn't see the word "better" when describing Dish's equipment. My in-laws have Dish for their Chinese programming. They are on their 5th dvr in 4 years. They've also had to replace other Dish equipment over that same period.. I still have my original HR 20's.


I've had much better luck with Dish than DirecTV in that regard. I never had an HR20 last over 2 years (OTA died on one and drive died on another). My 722k was still going strong after 2 years when I replaced it with a Hopper. It's way too early to tell how long that one will last. Longevity isn't really a factor for me anyway since the equipment is leased on either system. At least I can easily transfer all my recordings and settings to any replacement with Dish. I can't do that with DirecTV.

Reliability aside, there are lots of things I like about DirecTV that I wish Dish had, like quick tune, bookmarks, skip-to-tick, per channel schedule listing, more program info and better energy efficiency. On average I think both have very good hardware and very good service. Software is so-so on both. DirecTV is slow and Dish Hopper is buggy.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

how did this thread get so badly derailed? the OP was asking about the best new customer offer.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Also need to look carefully at the HD lineup. There's still a lot of basic HD DirecTV doesn't have yet (BBCA, E!, H2, DIY, Cooking, TCM, Nat Geo Wild, G4, etc.). That's the main reason I have Dish instead of DirecTV. If you want more tuners why not just add another Hopper?


G4? HA HA you can't even get it in SD on DirecTV anymore!


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

mdavej said:


> If you want more tuners why not just add another Hopper?


I only have 2 TVs and I'd like to get 2 Hoppers but Dish Network is telling me that Joeys are mandatory! If Dish can't provide me with a 2H/0J setup, I'll have no choice but to switch to DirecTv because I need DVRs in both rooms. 
Sharing 3 tuners between 2 rooms just won't cut it for me.

***IF THE DISH DIRT TEAM IS READING THIS, PLEASE PM ME IF YOU ARE ABLE TO HELP ME OUT!***

Thanks everyone for your feedback thus far! Keep it coming!


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

This is not true, I have a two Hopper only system with just the two TV setup. I had to go through somebody on the Executive team but I was able to get the first Hopper for free and the second Hopper was $199.00. I have no Joey's installed so it can be done you just have to get connected to the right person, keep asking for the next highest person in charge. Good Luck and I have no regrets leaving Directv for the Hopper system.


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

broeddog said:


> This is not true, I have a two Hopper only system with just the two TV setup. I had to go through somebody on the Executive team but I was able to get the first Hopper for free and the second Hopper was $199.00. I have no Joey's installed so it can be done you just have to get connected to the right person, keep asking for the next highest person in charge. Good Luck and I have no regrets leaving Directv for the Hopper system.


broeddog,

I already tried talking to the executive office. I even spoke to 2 different DIRT team members. None of them were able to help me out. I am ready to just call it quits with Dish and switch to DirecTV already. It shouldn't be this hard for a 13 year customer of Dish Network to sign a new 2 year contract and get 2 DVRs to lease!

Could you please PM me the name of your contact at Dish who placed this order for you? And if you have their phone number and email as well? I would greatly appreciate it!

I'd also like to get your opinion on Dish vs. DirecTv. What DVR did you have when you were at Direct? Any glitches or problems with it? Do you like the Dish DVR better now that you've tried both?

Thanks


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Y2J said:


> broeddog,
> 
> I already tried talking to the executive office. I even spoke to 2 different DIRT team members. None of them were able to help me out. I am ready to just call it quits with Dish and switch to DirecTV already. It shouldn't be this hard for a 13 year customer of Dish Network to sign a new 2 year contract and get 2 DVRs to lease!
> 
> ...


what are u trying to get from dish?
if u go with directv be prepared to suffer with very slow receivers and less HD
I also have 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey.LOVE IT
JUST SAYING


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Y2J said:


> broeddog,
> 
> I already tried talking to the executive office. I even spoke to 2 different DIRT team members. None of them were able to help me out. I am ready to just call it quits with Dish and switch to DirecTV already. It shouldn't be this hard for a 13 year customer of Dish Network to sign a new 2 year contract and get 2 DVRs to lease!
> 
> ...


Y2J,
If you still have problems doing this (don't know why Dish makes it so difficult), some have had success ordering 2H/2J and cancelling (refusing) the 2J at the time of the install. Not best solution, but at least you get what you want. I personally went directly to my local installer rather than the website and he did everything I wanted. I got 1 hopper and 0 joeys which is apparently not easy to order either. But it was no problem for my local installer.

My 2 cents on the Dish vs. DirecTV DVRs:

I had HR20's and HR23's with DirecTV and 722k, 211k and Hopper with Dish. Generally, I loved my HR's. They have a lot of extra features Dish does not (skip to tick, bookmarks, quick tune, boolean search, etc.). But over the years, they just got very slow. I'm the type that would have just lived with the slowness, but ultimately switched service to get different content. I love DirecTV's new HD GUI but wish they'd added a 3hr guide view like Dish has. Besides that and speed, those are my only complaints. I still watch DirecTV and use their DVR's quite often even though I don't have it in my own home.

My Dish DVR's are always very responsive. Like DirecTV they also have their drawbacks and bugs. But overall I'm happier with my Dish hardware and content than I was with DirecTV. If I were a big sports fan, I'd be happier with DirecTV.

I hope the rumored upcoming speed fix works. But since this has been an issue for so many years, I'm very skeptical that they all of a sudden found a solution, especially for the older models.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Y2J said:


> broeddog,
> 
> I already tried talking to the executive office. I even spoke to 2 different DIRT team members. None of them were able to help me out. I am ready to just call it quits with Dish and switch to DirecTV already. It shouldn't be this hard for a 13 year customer of Dish Network to sign a new 2 year contract and get 2 DVRs to lease!
> 
> ...


List your priorities...what is most important to you in choosing a provider.


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> List your priorities...what is most important to you in choosing a provider.


Being able to get a DVR in each room is my #1 priority. I currently have 6 tuners between the 2 rooms and Dish wants me to DOWNGRADE to a Hopper and Joey which eliminates half of my tuners which is unacceptable!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Y2J said:


> Being able to get a DVR in each room is my #1 priority. I currently have 6 tuners between the 2 rooms and Dish wants me to DOWNGRADE to a Hopper and Joey which eliminates half of my tuners which is unacceptable!


Any idea what would next on your list? Channels? HD picture quality?


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Any idea what would next on your list? Channels? HD picture quality?


Pricing, HD picture quality and channels after that.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Y2J said:


> Pricing, HD picture quality and channels after that.


Well -


DirecTV will be cheaper than Dish when you have multiple receivers.

DirecTV offers superior HD picture quality, while Dish Network has better SD picture quality.

DirecTV has more overall HD channels, but see which one has what you want. Keep in mind that Dish has a history of channel disputes that result in channels being dropped and never coming back.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Y2J said:


> Pricing, HD picture quality and channels after that.


well

Dish's PQ is just as good if not better than Directv's(i've had both)
If want more BASIC HD dish rules
If u are not interested in sports go with Dish


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You need to decide what is most important to you:
> 
> *Is HD picture quality important to you?*
> 
> ...


Anecdotal evidence is that the Hopper / Joey offer better looking HD than the other HD DVRs.

I agree and Disagree with you. The most HD channels depends on what type of channels.

Once we subtract sports channels Dishnetwork has more HD channels. So for me DirecTV has less HD since I don't watch sports. During the Olympics I do watch, Swimming, diving, curling, beach volleyball. That sort of mainstream sports and not that limited interest stuff like basketball. 

YMMV and most likely does


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Anecdotal evidence is that the Hopper / Joey offer better looking HD than the other HD DVRs.


Crap in, crap out. Dish Network hasn't offered a single 1080i channel at full resolution in nearly five years. Add that to their compression scheme and you get what you get.


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Crap in, crap out. Dish Network hasn't offered a single 1080i channel at full resolution in nearly five years. Add that to their compression scheme and you get what you get.


Compression?
Explain this from the almighty sports leader.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203982

Btw when standing in a show room with 2 tv's side by side (same make /size etc.)
There is NO pic quality difference to the naked eye except in guide/menu where Dish kills D*. I checked 720 and 1080 ch's also.
I actually think "the darks" (images) look better on Dish. (contrast)
The Dish receivers run circles around Any D rec too and its true rvu w/o buying the D approved 2700$ Samsung to get such.

HD?
Unless its RSN's and ESPNUHD (sunday ticket if your a pro follower)
Theres not a thing that would make a new cx's go w/ D now days period if they do their homework.
Dishes HD line up for the common "family" home (less sports fanatics) surpasses D in leaps and bounds.

Face it.
They have been caught AND passed by every provider practically out there.
After 18 yrs with them.
I have 10 days left before i finally get a dvr that actually works and gives me what i simply pay for.


----------



## Fossil (Mar 7, 2012)

This is incorrect. HMC has full control over any channel anytime.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Crap in, crap out. Dish Network hasn't offered a single 1080i channel at full resolution in nearly five years. Add that to their compression scheme and you get what you get.


:nono2:


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

Fossil said:


> This is incorrect. HMC has full control over any channel anytime.


When considering the term and definition of RVU ?
Dont think so. = Wheres the Client box? 
Inside the 2000$+ samsung TV? :lol:
AND Can you really do what the D commercial advertises considering the words And/or Charges for MRV/ whole home?.. Dont think so. (well unless you push more buttons, start this and do that and i guess hold your nose while doing it all) just to sit and WAIT to see if a Dvr will actually function to a simple key stroke from "another room".

Heck ive learned to play my own rhythmic tunes with the " D* dong" sound pronounced of my speakers when just pushing the remote to do something.
BUT...Ive got "smoke on the water" down pat on the D remote....:lol:


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahah how do everyone of the threads on this board turn from a "tech support/ discussion" forum to an " I have an agenda/how much crap can i get for nothing from the provider" forum....geez


----------



## Y2J (Apr 8, 2012)

Well after talking with 3 Dirt members and 2 people at Dish Network's executive office, it is official. Dish Network doesn't give a damn about its long term customers! I've been with them for 13 years and they refuse to give me 2 Hoppers. They want me to take 2 922s instead! So long Dish, DirecTV here I come for good! Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my initial questions.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

wahooq said:


> hahahah how do everyone of the threads on this board turn from a "tech support/ discussion" forum to an " I have an agenda/how much crap can i get for nothing from the provider" forum....geez


the original poster just asked what the best deal was for a new customer on directv, the only reason i'm following this thread is I was interested in that too, the people that have taken this thread incredibly off topic should be ashamed.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"Y2J" said:


> Well after talking with 3 Dirt members and 2 people at Dish Network's executive office, it is official. Dish Network doesn't give a damn about its long term customers! I've been with them for 13 years and they refuse to give me 2 Hoppers. They want me to take 2 922s instead! So long Dish, DirecTV here I come for good! Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my initial questions.


Directv won't give existing customers $300 worth of brand new equipment for free either. Only new subs get that. So the provider you're switching to will always give you the better deal. Let us know what kind of deal you get on your new HR34.


----------

